#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Ika pila ka sa inyo managsu-on?

## m!nyanG

ako

youngest....

ikaw?

----------


## motchkatt

sad to say pero im the only one..yeah lonely ang life...

----------


## pink_baby_f

eldest ko...  :Smiley:

----------


## eunixx

seventh...

----------


## sexy_roxy

third sa eight kabuok

----------


## dSaiNt23

second out of 5 =)

----------


## vanschen

3rd and last.

----------


## eilrach

6th sa eight ka bouk.. ^_^

----------


## tyne

Eldest sa 5 kabuok

----------


## tamse

youngest intawon... youngest nga malason...T.T

----------


## angelcreu

2nd to the last of 6

----------


## Pongpongtot

eldest....

----------


## jLuspoc

one and only... too bad  :Sad:

----------


## muaddib

youngest child of two but proud of it except for the part of being highly expect for something

----------


## k9

youngest child of three

----------


## iveslovespink

only child, only grandchild..
sad life..

----------


## kitkeeth

ako youngest... akoy pirmi buthan sa mga tanan sugo.. paeta aning youngest ta.. hahaha!

----------


## jLuspoc

> only child, only grandchild..
> sad life..


 
Apir sis! at least duha nata nka feel ug sadness satong pgka d onli  :Cheesy:

----------


## Raikage1

ika upat ko....

----------


## dEvEaNN

*i'm the eldest of 7 children...*

----------


## channbear

2nd of 3children...

----------


## Monmyhand

eldest......and youngest  :cool:

----------


## Monmyhand

> only child, only grandchild..
> sad life..


why sad sis? im an only child too but its not sad..maybe lonely. but not sad life.

----------


## xkenikensx

youngest...

----------


## balot_sweet

> ako youngest... akoy pirmi buthan sa mga tanan sugo.. paeta aning youngest ta.. hahaha!



ako pod bro ky youngest but wa lagi ko pirme gi sugo sa una whehehe....lucky diay ko haha...

mga kuya pirme masuguan  tsk tsk....

----------


## business_guy

3rd of 8th

----------


## pinkavaya

eldest ko.. pressure kaayo

----------


## beyee

i'm the youngest of four... 3 girls one boy... til now, baby japon ko nila hahayssss... there are certain stuffs d ko pde k youngest lageh....

----------


## monrose29

^^^ 13 pa baya ka.... :Cheesy: ...

ako ika 4

----------


## beyee

> ^^^ 13 pa baya ka.......
> 
> ako ika 4


Ot: wahahaha, praning jud ka noynoah  :Tongue: 

OTT: youngest... the cutest pa jud.. asa ka ana? hihihi joke

----------


## clevin

youngest sa 4 ka managsuon (3 girls and 1 boy).

----------


## chill_angel25

> youngest sa 4 ka managsuon (3 girls and 1 boy).


dsame lagi ta bro, pero 3 bros ang 1 girl noon me :Cheesy:

----------


## beyee

> youngest sa 4 ka managsuon (3 girls and 1 boy).


 
^^ hi-five ta bro, same ta hehehe

^^^ kita pod chill but 3 girls one boy noun me

----------


## sassy_gurL

ika upat sad ko  :Smiley:

----------


## rig

Im the 13th of 14 siblings.....

----------


## chill_angel25

> ^^ hi-five ta bro, same ta hehehe
> 
> ^^^ kita pod chill but 3 girls one boy noun me


yep.
heheeh
but girl lang ka.. boy man ko. :Cheesy:

----------


## chill_angel25

> Im the 13th of 14 siblings.....


14 mo tanan, kusog sad imu parents noh..
heheeh :Smiley:

----------


## miss tapya

7th of 7.  :Smiley:

----------


## babychique

shobe..ehehe youngest..  :Smiley:  duha rmi..boi and grL  :Smiley:

----------


## JIGS

5 mi kabouk......ika upat ko...4 girls  ang im da only boy...

----------


## purisima

youngest of 4 (boy, girl, boy, girl hehe)

----------


## lovely_chic

im the eldest

----------


## vahnhelsing

eldest n duha ra mi....

----------


## bisayang chick

mid child of three

----------


## shmerdo

eldest of 3!

----------


## harlie M

> eldest n duha ra mi....


same here........eldest pud ko nya 2 rapud mi..... :Cheesy:

----------


## miasongskie

youngest of 6.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Nammies

ikaduha, kamagwangang laki sa pito ka managsuon

----------


## rig

> 14 mo tanan, kusog sad imu parents noh..
> heheeh


bugnaw mangud ayo sa moa....

----------


## xinevirtucio

unica hija intawon...hahahaha

----------


## applejuice

the one and only

----------


## applejuice

black sheep pa pud!

----------


## nobadz

eldest of 3

----------


## Blackjellybean27

Only child, ay lab et! hehehehe!

----------


## LennosHills

I have an older brother who is so barako and a sister who is so girly.. Im the middle son.. Binabae dayon.. natungaan kibali.. wahahahaha.. Kahugyaw..

----------


## raizene

kina magwangan jud intawn q...........

----------


## simply_me

nag.iisa..hehehe

----------


## beyee

youngest of four... 2 older sisters and 1 older brother

----------


## dangelndisguise

eldest of 2..
all girls  :Smiley:

----------


## partz_emz

2nd eldest of the 5 siblings..... four girls with only one boy......

----------


## single.mom

youngest of 3...
unica hija... 
 :Smiley: ...

----------


## miramax

Bunso & only girl yet, act as the eldest, as i am more mature & responsible compared to my sibling.

----------


## emmhai

eldest of three..  :Cheesy:

----------


## dKyOrt22

maguwang sa akong usa ka manghod....

----------


## chiz

second....

----------


## danzteo

2nd................

----------


## baye`

second......

----------


## rambutan

second. bunso.

----------


## gnox

the youngest but I have one bro

----------


## yacky2006

Puro man me kinamagulangan.

----------


## bloodyrose

ako ra usa but sa ako b irth mom and dad murag yougest man guro ko

----------


## roybrian69

youngest of 2 :P

----------


## miss tapya

7th.. bunso...

----------


## camille_16

eldest po..  :Smiley:

----------


## groundwork

eldest pud ko

----------


## RainDrizzle07

eldest child of 6 ( 1 sibling for the 1st family & 4 siblings sa 2nd family sa ako papa) ^_^

----------


## linogzkie

ika 2 lang...pito mi kabook..

----------


## st.anger

*2nd of 4         .*

----------


## --chubbylita--

nag-iisa.. :Sad:

----------


## gallecabaylon

second of 4.

----------


## xeoxander01

2nd of 6... laki puros.. usa na team sa basket.. 1st five nya reserve ang usa..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Quilat

haha pytera..

3rd of 6.. 3girls ug 3 mi lalaki.. hehe

----------


## jameschristophersantiago

sa akuang mother side ako ang eldest.... 2 rami sa akuang sister....

sa akuang papa kay ika 4th ko, 5th akuang manghod....

@_@ hahaha wla ta mahems

----------


## jameschristophersantiago

in-ana gud na kung gwapo imu papa! hahaha

soon 2 follow ang footsteps nya... iya lng pagkagwapo, dli iyang pagmana sa mga bata!!!! hahaha

----------


## jhaness

im the third... 7 mi kabuok..

----------


## mhaw

2nd of two..all boyz!!!

----------


## fernolz

ika 2 me sa 2nd family (legal) sa akong papa, ika 5 sa 1st family sa akong papa,
i dont know ika pila ko sa iyang pamilya nasad kono ron... :Confused:

----------


## baning

im the eldest...

----------


## umpa-lumpa

youngest of 4

----------


## chill_angel25

last of six.

----------


## balolot

youngest of two.

----------


## andii

youngest., xa 2

----------


## elia

_i'm the eldest, the only daughter i have 3 younger brothers._

----------


## Dark

eldest of 2 children...

----------


## touch_me_not

eldest of 2

----------


## Prince of Persia

youngest of 2...

----------


## krystyn@14

youngest ko

----------


## hugsladykisses

youngest ....  :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## neonfrost

eldest ko sa amoa

----------


## lowel

middle of three

----------


## amnesia

eldest ko sa ako parents  :Smiley:  pero i have half-siblings on both my mom and dad's side  :Cheesy:  bale, eldest of 3 for my dad's side and eldest of 4 sa mom's.. hehehe

----------


## j_o_y_z143

eldest here... but murag youngest sa family  :grin:

----------


## tessF

3rd and youngest girl mi tanan

----------


## Tirong-say

Eldest...................

----------


## dangelndisguise

eldest of two  :Smiley:

----------


## ldl5165

youngest of 5

----------


## reeboy26

kamaguwangan ko

----------


## reginakrys

eldest and only girl of 4..

----------


## sabrinxy

*youngest of 5..*

----------


## fated_bn

Ako ra usa tawon

----------


## fated_bn

Ako ra usa la ko igsuon...

----------


## KASAAC

ika-upat hehehe

----------


## ramietotz86

youngest sa 4 ka anak

----------


## TilWeGetThere

ikaduha of 3..^_^

----------


## Hat Trick

ika duha tunga2x..

----------


## Kenah

ika 1st sa 7

----------


## monix

ako ang pinaka youngest and pinaka looy sa amu tanan...imagine...hahayyy buhayyyyyyyyy

----------


## destinee

the eldest and the youngest.. haha!  :Smiley:

----------


## didi_tsai

eldest pero bata pakog nawng kaysa manghud  :Smiley:

----------


## figer143

eldest of 4 heheheh

----------


## xiaomai

ika second ko

----------


## boiz

ako ang eldest pero murag akong mga manghod maguwang pa nako kay taas ug dako pa nako..

----------


## jewel_anne10

2 out of 3.  :Smiley:

----------


## Mikelyap

3 of 3 youngest

----------


## beyee

youngest of four  :smiley:

----------


## pollybusngiw

eldest and unico iho.......

----------


## catie81

eldest ug youngest ko sa family

----------


## pankie101

youngest and only girl of two...

----------


## pandesal_clay

ikaduha..xa 4 kbuok

----------


## tessF

youngest ko sa 3 girls

----------


## rr_sipat

second born

----------


## mikoa4

second among the 3..........

----------


## kathy

middle child of 5

----------


## water_bearer

second of the three ko pero mura ako ang eldest, walay kwenta akong kuya mura gehapon bata, hehehhe

----------


## borjyborj

youngest, ika-16th ko. my father had 2 families, (2nd kami) but 2 of the 16 died, one after 21 days (due to CHD, and the other by car accident at the age of 14).

----------


## benjoot

2nd out of 4

----------


## blank0000

youngest of the three

----------


## Lex

im an only child....=)

----------


## disomniac

3rd ...out of 4

----------


## ako2x

youngest sa three...

----------


## Zxianne^Ice85

Youngest of the four...  :Cheesy:

----------


## tyneen23

*ika-duha ko... 4 mn mi kabuok.. bibo pd na daghan2x magsuon..*  :Smiley:

----------


## aquaries

*2nd sa 6...maz bibo pa mi...heheheheh...atlest mga ambungan....*

----------


## sexyjanes

ikaduha  sa lima ka managsuon!!

----------


## RCR75

kamaguawangan

----------


## arvinbenitez

im the eldest.....

----------


## balot_sweet

youngest of five...

----------


## Dee_Dee

youngest...

----------


## jofritz

youngest of five..

----------


## simply_meh

i'm the second child in seven siblings.....

----------


## HiMe ai

ako ang eldest...

----------


## catdog

ako pud! eldest here!

----------


## nando

ako ika upat, namatay ako ika 2nd na bro, ika pila nko karon? hehehe

----------


## ayki

i`m the 5th  :Smiley:  youngest ko

----------


## thomsbuddy

ildest ko.pito me kabook managsoon.onom ang lalaki isa ang babae

----------


## che(k_afss

eldest ko duha ra mi kabuok  :Smiley:

----------


## psyrille_alphatrix

eldest but I'm not sure...

----------


## pablingz

middle child ko...ika duha.  :Smiley:

----------


## nnixx

3rd ko.....

----------


## chabby_whamby

middle of the five siblings here

----------


## ayki

youngest ko  :Smiley:

----------


## wadyley

eldest ko. duha ra mi.

----------


## tenzor73p

eldest of 3 ^_^

----------


## anjerika

ika- una! hehe. unya duha raman mi.

----------


## lovelygirl

Only child ko sa nag adopt naku..
ge trace naku kung aha ko gekan...
youngest ko both biological parents

IKA - 7 and youngest sa Biological Mother 
IKA - 14 and youngest sa Biological Father

----------


## paparoy

eldest of 5..

----------


## silveroni

eldest!!!^_^

----------


## thinklovely

im the eldest  :Smiley: )

----------


## -aa-

sauna youngest ko.... karon dili na.... paet!

bitaw, youngest ko sa akong mama.....

ika-6th ko sa akong papa..... hahahaha... ambot pila nami.. hahaha.. katawa nalang ta ani.. hehe

----------


## MINE

7th.......

----------


## jonah mae famans

5th of sixth...

----------


## darryl

second to the eldest ako

----------


## heavenly

amongst 3, im the middle child... known to be the responsible one... and i do agree  :Smiley:

----------


## lady_veedever

second to the eldest  :Smiley:

----------


## sassy_gurL

ika-upat sa lima ka managsuon

----------


## tessF

youngest ko namo 3 sisters

----------


## jakki88

Second Child... heheheh

----------


## -nodame-

3rd of 5 siblings (only girl)

----------


## rOv_rOv

only son nlng.. kay n.adto na sa langit aku little bro...  :Cry:

----------


## gamemaster21

ika.upat ko..only boy..eheheh only badlongon..ehee

----------


## Empress_Edea

Eldest of 8 ^_^. 2 nalang basketball team nami.

----------


## tessF

3rd and youngest ko sa family....

----------


## monrayz69

ika 2 and kinamaguwangan!! ngnu mn :Huh:

----------


## ashira

we are five and im the youngest...

----------


## orvillejoy

2nd. 4 me kabook.

----------


## yuhan550

kaduha.....

----------


## hanamari

second and only girl  :Cheesy:

----------


## blaze_t

eldest of the three... and sometimes it isn't great... wahahaha... but most of time i like it...  :Smiley:  love my siblings...

----------


## bosin

youngest pod ko. hehe

----------


## moklo

2nd sa 3 tulo!

----------


## anjerika

eldest sa duha

----------


## monrayz69

> eldest sa duha


same here!!..puro lng mi lalake!! haha

----------


## bengerboy

ika 3.. nag iisang reyna sa pamilya...

----------


## purix864

syempre! youngest ko! 2 rmi kbuok! ako and akong kuya!

----------


## greenlantern

4th here of 9...5 mi kabouk laki pde nami kadula basket kami tanan laki..kinsa makigkontra dira...

----------


## saskee14

yOungest.. 2 rme.. me & my ate..

----------


## princess_nyle

ako kay third sa upat ka sisters

----------


## yumi_0379

eldest is me with 3 bros.

----------


## diday1019

youngest sad ko.

----------


## Shanks

1st hokage...hehehe

----------


## -miLey03-

3 mi kbuok.. ako ang 2nd princess...im the yOungest.. hheheeh

----------


## LAPA

kinamagwangan. sa height, kinamanghuran.  :funny:

----------


## honey_love

third among five siblings na all girls...

----------


## pearlnavz88

youngest! pinaka buotan..

----------


## hyori

eldest ! mag.una2 sa kabuang!  :grin:

----------


## FrozenBoi

younggest! gets all the love in the family......Ma!! away ko kuya...

----------


## enopian

eldest ko  :Smiley:

----------


## stiLLfrEE

basin OT ko aneh kay ako ra gyud bugtong anak!  :Sad:

----------


## honey_love

> youngest of 2...



mao vah :Huh:  dili diay ta bagay kay 3rd mn ko of 5 siblings... middle child syndrome hahahahaha

----------


## umehime00

Eldest...yahoo! pero ako ang kinabataan ug utok..LOL

----------


## ferdM16

2nd to the eldest sa set of 4, ok ra gyud among relationship upat...

----------


## BackBeat

2nd to the last ko.. hehe blacksheep.

----------


## hart_999

akoy kinamanghuran sa among family...

----------


## Naughty Picks

Eldest   :Smiley:

----------


## apolinario

Kinamanghuran, 9 me kabuok.

----------


## jelousofthe1

youngest .. 2 ra man mi kabuok

----------


## 1Hit1Kiss

ika duha sa eldest.

----------


## kurdapia.nikki

eldest ko.
duha rami. puros girls  :Smiley:

----------


## betlog

ika duha sa 4 ka magso-on...

----------


## jo-anne

2nd among 3 sibs..

----------


## noy

youngest; 8 mi tanan..

----------


## fial

Eldest... Big responsibility when it comes to role modeling.

----------


## LAPA

eldest jud ko. pero youngest kung ibase sa height.  :Cheesy:

----------


## ajboy13

ika 9th ko..
napay ika 10th..ahehehe :Cheesy:

----------


## kamber11

question lng whats the reason for this question? para pa add up lng sa posting. hehhee
anyway im the eldest...

----------


## katmendz11

third of six

----------


## brandnewbien

eldest ko sa 7 brothers

----------


## figer143

eldest of 4

kamo diha?

----------


## lord-lord-lord

2nd of 5..  :Smiley:

----------


## orochimaru700

2nd to the last...

----------


## bosin

ako youngest kay 2 ra me

----------


## zak-hunter

2nd...n the only son....

----------


## hachiko

3rd of seven siblings.

----------


## colby

I'm the youngest and I love it.

----------


## ohohoy

eldest of 5..

----------


## t!geR

youngest.  :Smiley:

----------


## Paolo1130

all of us are boys i am the youngest

----------


## joanne05

youngest..i have a brother and a sister  :Smiley:

----------


## kidlovejeayanne

eldest sa 5..

----------


## my_hEaD_isBIG

2nd......................

----------


## xtianubec

ako ra usa. T_T

----------


## keen

eldest of 4

----------


## lonelyboyz

ika lima...

----------


## necrotic freak

eldest of 2. eldest pod of all grand children mother side.

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

youngest.. sixth!

----------


## walker

ako eldest...ako pud youngest hehehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## rEflEx

fifth and the youngest...

----------


## orochimaru700

2nd to the last

----------


## Crimson_Viper

2nd..

btw duha rami.. hahahaha

----------


## ~aveen~

4th and the youngest...the only boy rapud... :cheesy:

----------


## gameplan

ikaduha intawon

----------


## YaeL

youngest and baby sa tanan hahaha..

----------


## cielo cucumber

ika duha sa tulo..ako ray babae

----------


## elf

ikaduha...youngest

----------


## pinkcount3ss

* youngest and the only girl...*

----------


## sHenZee03

2nd and only girl among 3

----------


## taurustippy

i'm 4th....we're 4

----------


## genzu73

1st  :Smiley:  im the eldest with 2 pretty sisters.

----------


## ~aveen~

4th! the youngest and the only flower pot in the fam.!!  :cheesy:

----------


## TEDA

1st and ONLY GIRL
*4 mi kbuok  :Cheesy:

----------


## ohohoy

number 1 among the 5..

----------


## jorge marlon

ako kay nag inusara ra..

----------


## -]chong<3

Eldest with 2 loving sisters.

----------


## samsungster

2nd & have 3 sisters...

----------


## ayki

ika lima ko.. and the youngest  :Smiley:

----------


## dcheyenne

im the eldest among three siblings...

----------


## dramaturgo

ikaupat sa napulo kabook...

----------


## franzziss

Kinamanghuran na kinamaguwanan.... Nag inusarang ako  :Cheesy:

----------


## bellah

I'm the youngest

----------


## epoaxlan

second ko....

----------


## cywizard

ikaduha ko....

----------


## jangska

eldest.. duha rasad mi.. babae ako manghud.. long hair version of me..ahaha.

----------


## BloGgerGurL

ika duha.. 4 mi kabuok puro babaye

----------


## alexaanne

ikatulo.....4 mi puro hitsuraan..whahahaha

----------


## ayki

i`m the 5th and the youngest.

----------


## mariz

eldest ko....duha rami managsu-on...

----------


## bellah

bunso..............ehe

----------


## Jantehshiznit

youngest. 4th to be specific

----------


## czharlloutte

youngest technically

----------


## rAiNe_

eldest ..pero duha ra man mi..

----------


## jomzkie23

^ pareho ta bulawan,, eldest pud ko pero duha rami.. hehe

----------


## cassiopeia

eldest..  :Cheesy:

----------


## giogui2003

imo ra nang cover-up kay mao man imong gi portray. mao nay kaso sa mga batang mo scape sa reality tungod kay nasakitan, am i right?




> black sheep pa pud!

----------


## bilyotoy1

ELDEST of 3 siblings.. Puros laki!

----------


## danver2099

ikaduha sa tulo ka mag-suon, way labot ang naa sa gawas... hehe.. so i'm a middle child, a recent study showed that middle child are more better than the other siblings.. hehe..

----------


## MissG

.        ikaduha

----------


## JezzyCalm

eldest of 5..

----------


## THE KID

eldest of 2

----------


## chinaeric

ikaduha sa lima...

----------


## bellah

im the youngest

----------


## raidarksword

2nd child sa upat ka buok manag igsoon.

----------


## robstaman

tunga-tunga sa tulo...

----------


## spikes

2nd sa pito ka managsuon.. kugihan kaayo ako parents. hahaha

----------


## boengz

eldest jd.eheh

----------


## wenlove24

eldest of three

----------


## d!orj

eldest,,,  :Smiley:

----------


## SunYang

7th child sa 9 kabuok.. oh ha? ahehheehhe

----------


## Darna

Only child

----------


## marqi_20

ika duha intawon

----------


## xtianubec

only child here  :Smiley:

----------


## mlnsgbn

eldest ko...

----------


## Silver Marz

eldest...duha ra mi magsuon. . ..

----------


## BM1984

elder sister to my one and only sibling

----------


## Insanitarium

Ikatulo sa upat. Ikaduha sa 3 nga mga babae.

----------


## lonelyboyz

ikalima ko.......

----------


## gelai19

youngest (*_*)

----------


## yhantrix

ika duha sa duha!  :Cheesy:

----------


## justinuy168

i am the fifth and the youngest in my family..

----------


## justinuy168

paet lagi ng youngest kay singkahan lang ka permi.. masuko pa kung dili ka mo tobag.. hehehe pero ok lang ana man jud ng life..

----------


## than21

eldest sa duha.. :Cheesy:

----------


## hans josefina

eldest.....

----------


## een8

eldest kow.. =)

----------


## nice_work

youngest sa duha...hahahahaha... (^___^)

----------


## keithmigz

2nd of 8........

----------


## reginakrys

eldest and only girl..

----------


## ayki

i`m the 5th and the youngest

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

2 rami. Youngest ko. 8 yrs apart mis akong sister!

----------


## tessF

3 sisters mi.. ako ang youngest.

----------


## neurain

eldest here....

----------


## p26

ika duha intawon q..

----------


## iMAX

me 3rd child..

----------


## angolan

eldest... ko sa family

----------


## a1va

3rd.. middle sa 5.. weeee.. =)

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

ikaw 6th sa 8, hehehe

----------


## ~aveen~

4th...youngest and only girl...

----------


## coerce

Eldest(boy)  :Smiley:  2 ra mi and I'm 7 years older than my sister  :Smiley:

----------


## baning

im the eldest...

----------


## MoeHan

Eldest of 3 girls..

----------


## theycallmetisay

ikaduha sa eldest

----------


## nabzy

Eldest among the rest.

----------


## frozenstar

second child from the eldest  :Smiley:

----------


## Saickiek

2nd. hehe 2 Siblings[Brother & Sister], nya 1 Older Sister.Hehe

----------


## mc23

Una ug way laing pinaka-gwapo na ako!!!hahaha

----------


## arvinbenitez

eldest...........

----------


## CompTech

ikalima....

----------


## jakobe_04

3rd ko sa lima kabuok...as in tunga jud and the only girl... :Smiley:

----------


## cherrylescartin

1st sa 3 ka igsoon

----------


## cherrylescartin

@jakobe_04 : only girl sad ko noh!

----------


## carbrill

3rd child...

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Youngest. I have 1 older sister... 

BUT... 

Naa na koy step brother.. so that makes me the middle child of my dad.

----------


## hachiceonlineshop

Eldest.....

----------


## fern-pewee

3rd why mn TS? naa ka g hunting! :P hehehehehe!!!

----------


## mommy_yam

eldest til' i was 19, naa d i ko kuya. na demote to 2nd  :Cheesy:

----------


## gurlneo17

2nd child ko  :Smiley:

----------


## shin03

eldest...=)

----------


## lord-lord-lord

second.....

----------


## shey0811

eldest....

----------


## aLohaBby

youngest... 3rd...

----------


## doi

youngest.....

----------


## AMpretty1984

youngest  :Wink:

----------


## ace_82

ako 1st sa 8 ka igsoon

----------


## Jbond168

ako middle child, hihihi, the middle kingdom!

----------


## sugbuana

eldest...trial and error! :Cheesy:

----------


## ShrewdMuch

Youngest ko.

----------


## ayki

fifth and youngest  :Smiley:

----------


## seppuku

3rd, youngest..black sheep!

----------


## donya_margarita

4th, youngest girl

----------


## archferro

third. youngest of three siblings.

----------


## Rom

youngest child of the five...uu

----------


## rjje

ika 4. youngest ko.  :Smiley:

----------


## jsebastian

ika 2 sa panganay

----------


## JoyCeeMarie08

proud to be first born  :Wink:

----------


## Majesty

ikaduha sa tulo ka mag-suon.

----------


## chinaeric

ikaduha sa lima ka managsu-on...

----------


## mYta82

only child=p

----------


## chankagz

ikalima tawn ko ug youngest!.

----------


## seanryzel

eldest...and only daughter.

----------


## joulekelvin

eldest sa 3 ka siblings

----------


## mikoy32

eldest. i hate it.  :Sad:

----------


## HeartStops

only one........

----------


## LeeLeePot

eldest of the two girls...hehehehe....

----------


## noi-noi

ika 2 here.. =)

----------


## dincan08

ika 6th ko sa 8 ka siblings... :Cheesy:

----------


## dickron

ika 2 sa unang asawa..

----------


## pboi

youngest...

----------


## straycatxiii

im an only child.
they waited for 10 long years just to have me.
hahahaha

----------


## initPa

ikaduha s lima  :Tongue:

----------


## D-works

Eldest of all.. kapoy!

----------


## buddec

`youngest of the five..

----------


## day_doubting

2nd of three.. all girls  :Tongue:

----------


## guia

ika 3.. =)

----------


## ryemont7650

ika-duha sa orig....ambot lang sa gawas. hehehe jokes....

----------


## twistedANGEL25

Ika-tulo sa lima!

Middle Child Syndrome,I has! :Smiley:

----------


## THE KID

ika usa.......

----------


## kentoy0224

first among the second...pwede na?!

----------


## yelow

im the 4th child :Smiley:  medyo spoiled sa maguwang hihi

----------


## Pillow

yoingest of two

----------


## imboy2691

I'm the fourth and the youngest.. but stands as the current man of the house..  :Smiley:

----------


## nealotol

ikatulo ko.

----------


## nice_eu

second..   :Smiley:

----------


## handurawan

eldest of five siblings....

----------


## FukenGruven

eldest......

----------


## chase328

4th.....middle child....

----------


## chachii

4th 2 d last  :Smiley:

----------


## BiKho

eldest of four  :Smiley:

----------


## kir_ovs

youngest pro dako kau responsibility.  :Sad:

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Youngest of 2!  :Smiley:

----------


## AutomaTed

fourth child of the family

----------


## k-bai

youngest of the three siblings...

----------


## browniies

2nd eldest sa 6 siblings but murag ako na gyud tanan ky akong kuya mura rag non-existent

----------


## 8girl

eldest kow.. =)

----------


## Edifier

3rd. The Younger Kuya.

----------


## ever101

ika 5th of 6 puro laki.

----------


## mio

Second. Mas chuy jud ang manghud.  :Cheesy:

----------


## shortcircuit_phils

ako kamanghoran...

----------


## SunYang

seventh child of 9..

----------


## valleoliver

eldest.... 4 me ka managsuon

----------


## nakedheartlady

eldest and 3 mi ka managsuon all girls  :Smiley:

----------


## 2kELEVEN

Tres Mariyas..ako ang eldest!!!  =)

----------


## DaGitLuMbA

ako... kinamaguwangan

----------


## Melvinthegreat

OT:
iSTORYA.NET outreach this Sat.

https://www.istorya.net/forums/showth...1#post10595300

----------


## mio

2nd of 4. Pinaka gahi.  :Cheesy:

----------


## rejiel

ikaduha sa duha kabuok.. :Smiley:

----------


## titaniumbox

3rd of 5..  :Wink:

----------


## kylot2008

2nd of 2 ko

----------


## st.anger

2nd of 4...

----------


## francheskaq

im the eldest....

----------


## jBoiZzz

ika duha,...

----------


## ladynes

eldest among 6... (tough responsibility)

----------


## baden

3rd of 4 children

----------


## Queen Mojitos

im the eldest of the family....

----------


## sweetpotato

ika upat sa walo na magsuon..

----------


## rubz_bix08

youngest but feel nako ako ang eldest tsk3

----------


## kristal

`youngest..

----------


## ReyMan

ika-upat ko, youngest...hehe. :Wink:

----------


## dangelndisguise

one and only child ko sa akong biological mother and father.. 
mao nay tinoud  :Smiley:

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Kinamanghuran sa duha ka managsuon nga babae.  :Smiley:

----------


## hello23_kitty

eldest .. we're only 2  :Smiley:

----------


## gintusnumbernine

4th 

ika upat ko sa 5  :Smiley:

----------


## chill_angel25

ika upat ug katapusan!!..

----------


## kharldroid

eldest of 4

----------


## EightEqualsD

eldest of 3 boys hekhek

----------


## leurabelle

kinamaguwangan ko

----------


## ukayloverz

me eldest... :Smiley:

----------


## nakaigo

triplets mi...wala ko kabaw kinsa nag una ug gawas... :Smiley:

----------


## bbycelyn

aku kai eldest...faetz kai ikaw ang saligan..

----------


## OmegaRed

eldest of the three.....

----------


## pink_baby_f

eldest ko...

----------


## hash

eldest ko.

and ive got 3 evil younger siblings. hahaha!

----------


## cesski

ako ra tawn isa.. pero kung apilon akong half-sister na wa ko kaila, kinamanghuran ko

----------


## velasco10

6th and youngest  :Cheesy:

----------


## Chel Fernandez

ako ang youngest!

----------


## explore el nido

fifth...  :Smiley:

----------


## mikoy32

first blood!

----------


## brackitz

kamaguwangan sa lima.  :smiley:

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

eldest..ateng ate teh  :Smiley:

----------


## Phenobarbiedoll

eldest pero murag youngest tan.awn kung mag kuyug mi sa akong mga manghud bsag layo kaayo mig gap..hahaha

----------


## zener_101

youngest........

----------


## magenta_pink

eldest...naa ko sister...

----------


## joylove

eldest of the four...yay!pero murag youngest kay akoy ma kasab an sa akng mga manghud...hehehe

----------


## momtech

5 mi.. youngest ko!

----------


## howie5

4th out of 6th hehehehe

----------


## hanybee

2 mi.. youngest me..  :Cheesy:

----------


## ambokz

sauna akoy eldest,then na discover nko na naa pa d-i koy mga siblings,ika 3 na nuon ko.6 mi kbuok na.hehe

----------


## lionsgrave

youngest s 4 kabuok

----------


## browniies

2nd eldest of 6 siblings
1st ate of 4 girls.


whew! :]

----------


## thisbe.ara

2nd out of 7

----------


## MsPineOrange

2nd out of 3  :Smiley:

----------


## iyeyasu

eldest of 2 ko

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

*++ 2 mi.. yOungest kO.. weeehhh!!*

----------


## AAL

only child here

----------


## layzl

tinuod bana nga ang 2nd child daw sagad kay ang black sheep?

----------


## joylove

I am the eldest pero murag ako'y manghud nila silay mangasaba nako...heheheh

----------


## kyoshero

Only Child

----------


## junz

im the eldest....

----------


## MrsJack

eldest ko...

----------


## icon_king

naa koy mga half bro's and sis mao ako ang youngest

----------


## Peace

Im the youngest and the only boy of 6. 
But, I'm not a spoiled-brat.  :Cheesy:

----------


## alive808

yah only child sad ko..ok rman ang life...

----------


## st.anger

2nd sa 4                          .

----------


## rics zalved

eldest sa akong mama, 2nd sa akong papa...

----------


## labyrinthbw

..eldest..

----------


## insomnayrb

what then.........??

----------


## ironmack08

tunga ko....2nd of 3 children.......3 boys mi actually....tatlong hari....

----------


## jedjan514

second to da eldest jud c oka hehhe

----------


## AudioPiLya

Eldest nga pinakagwapo

----------


## velasco10

6th and youngest!

----------


## BoyasBabis

eldest ko pero akong manghud maoy jr

----------


## wenz

kamagwangan

----------


## NONETHELESS

4th - youngest.

----------


## meca_ellah

4th and youngest

----------


## RAZELEQ

12th and Youngest  :Smiley:

----------


## bitchybutsweet

4th out of 6..

----------


## zener_101

Youngest and ako sab pinakatapulan....he.he.

----------


## wire

...ang unang anak nga gwapo...

----------


## kw-hr

ika 4... youngest pud.. young, wild & free... LOL

----------


## nicolebalagtas

2nd sa 3 kabuok mao naa koy MIDDLE CHILD SYNDROME. hahah

----------


## elatagaw

eldest of 3 boys

----------


## browniies

2nd eldest! . . . . :]

----------


## loseroftheyear

5th..d man unta ko youngest pero na youngest jud intawn...grabeh nga kaagi sa family namu...

----------


## laloulalou

4th. AHAHAA..

----------


## geo25

eldest and youngest child--only child

----------


## facuztha

3rd only girl and the youngest

----------


## deks

3/6 half dozen :Smiley:

----------


## nakedheartlady

eldest sa 3 girls  :Smiley:

----------


## HybernaTe

3rd out 5.  :Smiley:

----------


## pinkpumpkin

ika-lima, kamanghuran..hehe

----------


## brickssy

youngest pud ko pinangga ko

----------


## Insekta13

2nd from the eldest

----------


## Mari Audri

only child..

----------


## bojaxx24

Ika lima.. na.a pako 2 ka manghod..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Vino Kid

2nd from eldest....

----------


## jhappy

ako wlay igsuon... heheh mingaw au

----------


## Wynna

one and only  :Smiley:

----------


## velasco10

6th... youngest....

----------


## angel_pyroRAPTOR

eldest to the last....aha mo ana??

----------


## quirkychinita

Ika tulo. Kamanghuran.... Pirmi suguon sa mga ate.... Haaaaayy!

----------


## orochimaru700

ikaw 5th, 2nd to the last

----------


## affascinare16

middle child unta but then nabuntis akong mother so third..  :Cheesy:

----------


## hlongimanus

eldest...
pero ug apil ang mga half siblings, second.

----------


## i_am_nikita

sa akong biological father and mother


one and only  :Smiley:

----------


## orochimaru700

ika - 5 out o 6

----------


## bojaxx24

5th ko... ...

----------


## ukayloverz

eldest  :Smiley:  nya half breadwinner hehehehe

----------


## hallerz

2nd out of 4

----------


## xavisimao

4th out of 5

----------


## cringz30

eldest.....

----------


## jedophiledotph

ELDEST. Role model sa kabuang. haha

----------


## jedophiledotph

> 4th out of 5


Mura'g ma'g score sa exam. hehe

----------


## churva

eldest...  :Smiley:

----------


## ambokz

3rd out of 6, pru first ko sa ako mama.hehehe

----------


## bombastic777

Ika upat ko. hahaha

----------


## jedophiledotph

Unang sirit!  :Smiley:

----------


## leanne

second sa 5..

----------


## sakagawasan

kamaguwangan

----------


## ecks

kamaguwangan

----------


## pink_mio

uniko eho.........

----------


## TsiIroGivira

4th among 9...napromote to 3rd kay stillbirth ang 2nd, nalambod ang umbilical chord sa liog, suhi pa jud, dugay nakagula, na still birth hinuon, unya naa ra sa balay nanganak kay di pa uso adto hospital kay baryo ra pod tawon mao pa jud pag peace wwII

----------


## cyareful

Eldest (only girl)..i have 2 younger brothers..

----------


## jedophiledotph

> Eldest (only girl)..i have 2 younger brothers..


ika'y referee if mag sukmagay imung mga manghud miss sa?  :Smiley:

----------


## jedophiledotph

E L D E S T. Human kasal sa ginikanan, laslas dayon. haha

----------


## DEMENTIA

4th(only girl)sa 5

----------


## Jnk Biz

eldest of 2.  :Smiley:

----------


## jedophiledotph

ELDEST.  :Smiley:  hehe

----------


## ishmot0i

the eldest!..

----------


## spike412

youngest...4th

----------


## jedophiledotph

KINAMAGWANGAN! hehe

----------


## janelorelyn

second nga pina ka gahe sa tanan :Smiley:

----------


## jedophiledotph

hangtud karon, unang sirit gihapon. haha

----------


## dmarcsx

Eldest! Hhaha

----------


## mudskipper77

third ko...

----------


## labyrinthbw

first..
unica hija pa jud  :Smiley:

----------


## mondragon

ika 3 ko... unya 4 rami magsuon..

----------


## christianpaul

ika 4 ko pero puro lalaki..hadlok sila kay basin ako daw ang maminyog una hahaha

----------


## doghit26

bahala ma eldest o ma youngest mo...ang ako ...kana lang daga...kinsai daga..palihug kog isa sa tiil?

----------


## Iamalbertrebs

ika 2 ko..

----------


## jedophiledotph

ELDEST. role model sa kabuang sa manghud. haha

----------


## Yerdahc

aku ang tunga sa 3 ka managsuon...ang pinaka bugoy, pro masugo ra ni mama ug papa..hahaha

----------


## simegchel

agoooy.. ubay2x raba mi dah..

7th ko out of 11  :cheesy:

----------


## imyourninja

louya aning walai igsuon.  :Sad:  kinamaguwangan ug kinamanhuran.  :Cry:

----------


## wise_zech

pinakamagulang ko

----------


## ice_cream

kinamagulangan sad tawon ko sa upat ka magsuon

----------


## abcde12345

eldest sa 2

----------


## yonnis1980

eldest...






and 




youngest

----------


## velasco10

6th and youngest

----------


## pink_baby_f

eldest sa akong bio fam.

youngest sa nag.adap nq na fam.  :Smiley:

----------


## rainne

Eldest sa four..

----------


## jcph

the youngest and the eldest.

----------


## ooopinkgurlooo

eldest ko... mas nindot ta youngest kay pinakapinagga hehe

----------


## teoding

2nd and youngest.

----------


## sweetmetal77

eldest with 2 younger brothers

----------


## Kuiaw

I'm the elder one.

----------


## yaj.em

kinamanghoran....

----------


## burikoy12

Eldest of 5.

----------


## onlylove

ika 12 .......  :Cheesy:

----------


## Intruder26

younger...kay duha naman mi

----------


## Dales

ako youngest and oldest ehehehe ako ra usa...

----------


## zaira45

center of gravity 3rd among the five  :Smiley:

----------


## ~kulot

manghud.. 2 ra mi kabook

----------


## sexy.rouge24

one and only

----------


## tikotakz

youngest dri. hehehe

----------


## wallace21

second to the youngest..

----------


## cebu.opportunities

youngest

pwede sad, 2nd to the youngest  :cheesy:

----------


## i_the_mighty

kagwangan... kinamaguwangan...

----------


## Inbesebul

youngest pinaka buotan hahaha

----------


## genjoy

1st of the 2....

----------


## bradfrakz78

third, middle child, daghag problema.

----------


## tambay_pait

kinamagwangan sa upat ka magsuon..

----------


## mj.pocholo

Pinakatiguwang.

----------


## neversaydie

eldest....

----------


## D3KNikki

third and the youngest.  :Cheesy:

----------


## medjz

feearst! ug way buot. hehe

----------


## mariel1bro

3rd and Last  :Smiley:

----------


## killravel

eldest :Smiley: ...

----------


## Jefr0x

the eldest but the younger face.

----------


## amazed

2nd of 3...

----------


## domzgnrlover86

3 of 3 kinamanghuran ko  :Cheesy:

----------


## freak_on_a_leash

ika lima ko sa amoa

----------


## chinwin

Second yet the biggest...

----------


## porbidaman

2nd among 3 siblings  :Smiley:

----------


## durfritz

Youngest of 9 naa ko twin na girl so duha mi youngest heheh

----------


## joziliciousbelle

Eldest of Tres Marias  :smiley:

----------


## nate_austin

youngest...4 mi ka igsuon  :smiley:

----------


## reyadz25

Eldest among the 3.... advance happy new year.

----------


## sioti49

I'm second and the youngest son  :Smiley: 

Advance happy new year

----------


## ThunderEmperor

> Eldest sa 5 kabuok


same as her.. 
eldest ko sa 4 nako ka managsuon..  :Cheesy:

----------


## volatile8

Eldest of four.  :Smiley:

----------


## noy

youngest ko

----------


## kitkabloey

2nd, and youngest~

----------


## Lamusika

Eldest and hoping to be with my partner nga youngest FOREVER . haha 

#mayforever

----------

